# Please Help...



## DizzyVin (Jul 19, 2006)

At low speeds (mainly in traffic when creeping) my 04 Maxima when shifting from first to second some what jerks a bit and is noticeable, is this normal? Any help is greatly appreciated. Automatic Tranny. Also checked fluid and changed fluid. Only happens when light on the throttle not when driving more aggressive.


----------

